# Before and after pics. E. Honed T28 Exh. housing



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Recently purchased a T28 from Louis, he sent the EX housing to extrude hone per my request. Here are a few pics. I thought a few people ahd asked about this so Ifigured I'd share them. 

Before










After



















You can see the bumps in the housing are significantly reduced. You can't even see the .86 on the inside of the extrude honed 
housing. Looks good, not bad for $75 plus shipping.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice what kind of improvement are u expecting? i using a t25bb on my car and it spools so fast...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *nice what kind of improvement are u expecting? i using a t25bb on my car and it spools so fast... *


What times are you running? We should hit the strip against the honda kids at firebird on SCO nights together... You down?

SCO nights resume Sept. 26th... I should have my car together again by then. Hopefully.. lower et's for me....


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya but not yet...i still have a couple of things to finish:

finish wideband 02 installation
finish exhaust, running open DP right now
install boost controller only @ 5psi right now
finish mounting gauges
replace clutch 

after im done i can crank up the boost


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*welll*



javierb14 said:


> *nice what kind of improvement are u expecting? i using a t25bb on my car and it spools so fast... *


as far as improvements it has yet to be tested. Project 1.6 is running a straight T28 and with the pulse converter manifold it is spooling up rather quickly. I'd say maybe a few hundred RPM's but that is just a guess based on previous people's experience with this. Time will ultimately tell!


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey Wes,
Good luck with the project and I hope your T28 treats you well! I want to see pics of the project if you get a chance! have a good one!


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

You know the GTi-R T-28 turbine housing and exhaust elbow is the only AWD SR20DET I have seen with those exagerated humps. Well atleast I know my W10 SR20DET does not have those humps in the turbine housing and very little in the exhaust elbow but not as much as the GTi-R. I wounder why maybe it was to limit horsepower on the GTi-R or something?


----------

